# Photo a day thread!



## cindy (Jun 29, 2012)

I thought it would be fun to have members post pic's of thier beautiful birds. please join in!!!  some of my Ladies..


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

I really like this idea. But tell us something about each please


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Some pics I had on my phone.. I'll take some more tomorrow.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Here are a couple from today.

My two laying girls Ally and Speckles









Chilly the Easter Egger









Gertrude hangin with the ducks









Po the pekin








Shifu the Jumbo Pekin/Rouen mix









Jet and Donald









Golden Lakenvelder baby hiding in the weeds









White Cochin baby









I have tons more but I'll stop here for now lol


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

.little bitties


----------



## cindy (Jun 29, 2012)

awe thats adorable!!!


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks Cindy.. I just got 30 more this morning, moving the 3-4 week olds outside today and the smallest 2 days old- 1 week olds will have more room. That's 64 babies all together, all under 8 weeks old.


----------



## cindy (Jun 29, 2012)

wow cogburn youre over run with chicks one day when I have a lil more space I might incubate some.
if you were close by I would probably ask to come visit lol here chickie.. chickie.....
btw I love youre handle! anything to do with rooster cogburn?


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Sure nuff, anytime y'all Wanna visit just c'mon by... And yes mam i am a Big John Wayne fan..


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Ok was able to get some pics of the biggest babies outside. All Bantys 27 of them from past 6 weeks and starting to see their colors, any ideas y'all what they are? I have no idea, I also got 30.. New today from 2 days old to past 2 weeks. The old gentleman has gone blind over the past years and just gave me them instead of continuing feeding the coyotes, cats, *****, & skunks. He has incubated these eggs, and the hens are gone.. One was black Cochin, one dominecker, got them One at a time past 2 nights, So I took them..


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Some more... And a couple hens this evening..


----------



## castillofa (Jul 11, 2012)

These are some of our girls.









Lucy, the frizzle.









Chicken Joe, Coulson, and Thelma.









Marty 1


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

How old? Thinking about a couple frizzles myself.. She's pretty. They all are....


----------



## ChubbyChicken (Jul 2, 2012)

This is Sookie, out friendliest girl.


----------



## ChubbyChicken (Jul 2, 2012)

These Cochin bantam babies hatched last night. I am picking them up tomorrow. One is mottled, one is black, and another, not pictured, is partridge.


----------



## schac3 (Jul 9, 2012)

..........


----------



## ChubbyChicken (Jul 2, 2012)

.........................................


----------



## cindy (Jun 29, 2012)

Great pic's guy's!!!!!


----------



## ChubbyChicken (Jul 2, 2012)

This is the neighborhood crazy chicken lady.


----------



## ChubbyChicken (Jul 2, 2012)

I got three bantam cochins on Friday.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Chubby Chicken those are pretty lil chicks.. Congrats..!


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

They grow so fast, and the colors are very pretty.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Hey Chubby Chicken !! I saw this and thought I'd share !! 
Chubby Chicken Farms..


----------



## chucklover (Jul 10, 2012)

My ladies I've got two rode island 1 light sussex one amber star one pied ranger one goldline and a favorella rooster


----------



## ChubbyChicken (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## cindy (Jun 29, 2012)

too cute.... I couldn't help myself


----------



## SunnySideUpCoops (Jun 21, 2012)

This is Teddy and our chicken "Peanut". She loves to eat peanuts  and hang out with Teddy while he makes chicken coops.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

Penny my Austolorp


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

I was trying to write something and posted my pics instead. Just a few pics of some of my birds.


----------



## ChubbyChicken (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## ChubbyChicken (Jul 2, 2012)

EE


----------



## GFF (Jul 18, 2012)

My boy Iver


----------



## WVCHICKEN (Jul 25, 2012)

Our Lemon Cuckoo Orpington roo having a stare down with a Crele Orpington roo... I think they are showing off for the girls... MEN!


----------



## viktimh (Jul 18, 2012)

Where's my slice?? Gave our hens old pizza.


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

Beautiful Chickens! 

Here is Camile. She just turned 4 months old.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Here is a pic of my 4yo holding Mini Marshmallow. We're hoping he is a boy but he's only 9 weeks old and I cant tell yet. We also have a 23 week old White Cochin female.


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

They are adorable...My 4yo won't hold the big chicks anymore.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

ThreeJ said:


> They are adorable...My 4yo won't hold the big chicks anymore.


All my kids love to chase the chickens and ducks and catch them.

Here is my 4yo with one of the bigger pullets.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

fantastic. i love these pics, makes me smile everytime


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

That is one cute little girl ... 

I glad she likes the chickens!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I had a Roo as s pet growing up. He was the best. It's nice to see kids with animals. They learn so much about caring, respect and life. I love your photos. They tell such a nice story.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

WVCHICKEN said:


> Our Lemon Cuckoo Orpington roo having a stare down with a Crele Orpington roo... I think they are showing off for the girls... MEN!


Both of your Roos are handsome but I really love his bright yellow color.


----------



## ChubbyChicken (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

This is Cuda. Mix gamecock


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

Another of me and Cuda


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

wow ! now thats a roo.


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

Like I said he is mixed game so he's resistant to a lot of the typical chicken illnesses. Another one I hand raised. I let him free range and he's a little skid dish now. I can't put any other roosters near him. Hell fight to the death. I haven't been able to break him of doing that.


----------



## SallySunshine (Aug 8, 2012)

Our gang. all yungins!


----------



## charliechapman911 (Aug 21, 2012)

These are my girls


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

A few of my girls, then two of my roosters.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Very nice Sally Charlie & Early !!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

just found this little fella


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Great mosquito control.. Beneficial to have around, but not normally do you "find" one that is not sick, if you find one laying out in the open, or flopping around acting crazy, especially in daylight hours it should be reported. they are nocturnal, and a very high risk carrier of the rabies virus.. Not something you want to mess with to be honest with you..


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes. And rabies is 100% deadly if you are bitten. I'm not seeing gloves in that photo and that concerns me.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

the u.k is rabies free. no pipistral bat has ever been found to have rabies. 
i tried releasing him tonight but noticed he has a hole in his wing and cant fly, will phone the r,s,p,c,a or bat rescue tomorrow.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Good. I like you and want you to stick around for awhile.


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

This is Cassius. New Hampshire Red from Carter's Legacy Farms in Loxley, Al


----------



## SallySunshine (Aug 8, 2012)

A few of my Chickens with their Peeps! lol psss we have 2 older sons and 3 yungins


----------



## charliechapman911 (Aug 21, 2012)

Think there happy


----------



## charliechapman911 (Aug 21, 2012)

SallySunshine said:


> A few of my Chickens with their Peeps! lol psss we have 2 older sons and 3 yungins


Nice photos


----------



## Davise (Jul 13, 2012)

*His name is Fugly.*

Here is one of our chickens with a twisted beak. His name is Fugly.


----------



## charliechapman911 (Aug 21, 2012)

His beak it freaky what happened to it? Lol it's wired


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

can he eat o.k ?


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

I had a chick born like that. He lived for just a few weeks


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Must be able to eat pretty well as he's big and well feathered. And I hate to agree but his name really fits. Lol. ;-)


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Must be able to eat pretty well as he's big and well feathered. And I hate to agree but his name really fits. Lol. ;-)


it certainly does


----------



## charliechapman911 (Aug 21, 2012)

rob said:


> it certainly does


Hahahaha hahahahaha ;-)


----------



## charliechapman911 (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## oakwood (Aug 21, 2012)

*Some of our growers .*


----------



## oakwood (Aug 21, 2012)

*One of our old chaps and one of his ladies.*


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

wow oakwood. they have fantastic markings.


----------



## oakwood (Aug 21, 2012)

*A young Wyandotte lad.*


He is a Columbian Bantam Wyandotte .


----------



## oakwood (Aug 21, 2012)

*Thank You .*



rob said:


> wow oakwood. they have fantastic markings.


 Not show quality marked but will clear as they mature .


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

oakwood said:


>


looks alot like my light sussex


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Stunning! Simply stunning.


----------



## Davise (Jul 13, 2012)

Sorry she didn't make it...We have had two born that way and they both survived. They were named Fugly and Fuglier. LOL!!


----------



## Davise (Jul 13, 2012)

*Chickens & Pitt Bull???*

Big Red runs the yard while Nanook stands by waiting for his barking orders. LOL!!!


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Very nice Oakwood !! Beautiful birds..


----------



## oakwood (Aug 21, 2012)

*Poland Growers .*

One gold laced frizzle and a smooth chamoi .


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

I want one of those frizzles!!!!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I had a dream about a Frizzle last night. Funny thing. They are attractive.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

love the sign OMG


----------



## oakwood (Aug 21, 2012)

*Lavender Dutch Cockerel*

Being naughty off for a walk on the phone wire.


----------



## SallySunshine (Aug 8, 2012)

Harmony Ann "Scolding" her Roo who kept pecking her knee! And of course the final "good" pic! LOL


----------



## oakwood (Aug 21, 2012)

Great Photos , sallysunshine


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

no guesses whos the boss there.


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

Looks like my son gettin onto Cassius.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

I like this pic, he's not mine, but still beautiful and talented


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I live seeing kids with chickens. What a great way to grow up. Can't beat that with a stick. Lol


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Here's a pic for the day! Mary, one of my 3 Aracauna (Easter Egger) hens.. She looks the most like they're supposed to, I think.









And Floyd, watchin all the chickens...


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Great photos Cog. Pretty hen and the puppy is just way beyond cute. Enjoy!


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Thank ya mam...


----------



## cindy (Jun 29, 2012)

couple young ladies


----------



## cindy (Jun 29, 2012)

Sweetpea getting her picture taken in the nesting box.








then she left


----------



## Chickenboy (Sep 7, 2012)

Some of my games


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Pretty birds. Love the colors on the Roo.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

i want i want i want lol. i wish i could have every breed


----------



## madman (Aug 11, 2012)

Chickenboy said:


> Some of my games


What sort of cockerel is the one in the 9 th picture/ last picture thanks


----------



## Chickenboy (Sep 7, 2012)

He is a a barred American game stag


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Very nice Chickenboy !! Pretty birds..


----------



## TinyHouse (Aug 31, 2012)

Trying to figure out the new "sand box" I put in for them:


----------



## Chickenboy (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks cogburn. Will have to get some new pics of the bantams. The standard cocks got in a fight through the pens and are pretty messed up!!!!


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

2 less Polecats in Rains Co. today !! 

Floyd my Great Pyrenees pup, went to barkin last night and got on the front porch makin a racket about 11.00 last night, barkin and growling. So I grabbed a pistol and spotlight, when I opened the door, he took off after 2 skunks in the back near the chickens. He's just a pup, but knew enough to stay away when their tails went up, he would circle and only bark face to face with them. I slipped my shoes on and traded pistol for rifle.... And went out the back door. Shot one from the back door steps, the other was trying to get back to the woods but Floyd turned him and I got another head shot. 2 shots 2 kills.. And nobody got sprayed and all chicken are safe. He's gonna be a good dog, already is.... Anyhow, I thought id share that with y'all.
Cogburn


----------



## oakwood (Aug 21, 2012)

He is a very smart pup .


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

That's the Truth... I was really impressed and a bit surprised too..


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

We don't have a bad skunk problem here. Thank god chickenboy I was starting to think I was the only person with game birds


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

That's the first skunks I've seen in a couple 3 years... The drought has all wildlife pushed down closer to the river.. Cooler weather wll change that soon enough..


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice story. Good thing you had the right tools for the job. So glad the chickens were safe and there was no spraying involved. AND you must be very proud of that new pup! He is more amazing than words can describe! Nice story!


----------



## Chickenboy (Sep 7, 2012)

earlyt89 said:


> We don't have a bad skunk problem here. Thank god chickenboy I was starting to think I was the only person with game birds


What colors do you have ?


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Chickenboy, the skunks here are black and white. What color are they where you live?
Lol


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

:-/. ............


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Just funnin with him...


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

:-/. ...............


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

What is that supposed to be EV?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

What's EV? It was just a face.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Oh, I'm EV. Hahaha


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

What are you holding in that photo? A Chicken? I'm in my phone do its too small to see.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Damn spell check!!!!!!!! I'm on my phone and it's too small to see. I speak with marbles in my mouth sometimes. It helps with diction.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

A fish.... Bass


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

It looks like a fish, but they didn't make sense for a chicken forum. Ooops! Sorry. 

You have military background? I get the sense you do. Or is that just Texas?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Department of wildlife and games? I'll bet that's what it was.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Do what? You plum lost me... No mam, I had my left leg severed about 6" above the ankle in a head on collision when I was 19, (they re-attached it but it never has worked right since), at graduation I had a scholarship to play football, and that was the end of that future plan, then I couldn't go into the marines which was my 2nd choice, so I've been in law enforcement, for 20 years, reserve officer and Animal Control officer, and Yada Yada Yada... No mam no military..


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

But law inforcement. I'm sorry. I was just playing with you. The way you talk about handling a gun, and to hit a skunk (two skunks) with head shots...... Well, I just knew there had to be more to it than just animal control. Although, having been involved with big cats, raccoons and working in a zoo for a year, animals can be very dangerous too. I know Bambi can hit ya with those front hooves. 

Just asking. You are very very complex. And scary smart. Just wondered where all the pieces fit together.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

I've been told that on numerous occasions.. Also that I have a "Rainman" quality about me, which is true too, my memory is scary weird sometimes
But that's just little ol me.. I'm an onion, many layers.. But yes mam I can shoot a gun, my girls can too (14 & 12) they have been shooting since they were both 5..That's Texas baby !!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

They are lucky girls.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Thank ya... But I'm the lucky one.. I've had them both since the youngest was 6 months old. It's been a long, hard trip, and the past 4 years super difficult, money wise.. But we get by alright I guess.. Just have to keep on keepin on, for them..


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Is that who was in the photo? One of your daughters?


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Which photo? Maybe Mary Ann, my girlfriend.. I haven't posted any others, not with my girls. Just chickens.. Yeah it was, that was the Johnny Cash picture.. Someone asked about music.. That was Mary Ann..


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

I have one American grey, two Turkish Malays, one black cross, and one silkie/game cross. I want to turn all my chickens to game. But I do like Rhode Island Reds and Americaunas.


----------



## oakwood (Aug 21, 2012)

*Buff Dutch Bantam Rooster.*


----------



## oakwood (Aug 21, 2012)

*Buff Bantam Wyandotte Hen.*


----------



## Chickenboy (Sep 7, 2012)

cogburn said:


> Chickenboy, the skunks here are black and white. What color are they where you live?
> Lol


Haha that was funny


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Here is LuLu my Araucona Hen, with Missy Hen (also an araucona) peeking in the background.


----------



## TinyHouse (Aug 31, 2012)

They are gorgeous Roslyn!!


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Very pretty..


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Very nice Roz, very nice hens.


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

Ummmmmm that's a little egg. I don't own any bantams. Ummmmm wtf??? This was in the coop. In with my game hens. They usually lay slightly smaller eggs but this???


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Sure is round huh... I be durn.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

My Bantys lay normal shaped eggs.. Bout that size though..


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

It's like a ball. Perfectly round. Idk who laid it. It's kinda blue in color. My game hens aren't mixed with Americauna. As far as I know. And there's no way for a bird to get in the pen. It's completely enclosed.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Egg stealing from a wild bird?


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

Idk how. They can't get out of their pen. And birds can't get in. Can a chicken just lay a wierd egg every once in a while????


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

I know it's not chicken related but I love the colors


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

That's cool.. Look at the colors mannn..


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

Don't take the red pill


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Too late. Already did. Reality is changing as we speak.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

You guys !! Ohhhh !!! You guys !! Ohhhh Noo !! You guys see the size of that chicken?!?!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

That's a really really big .......hen.


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

That's a turkey Cogburn. I fortunately took the blue pill!!!!! O wait, it just takes longer to kick in! Damn, look at that chicken!


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Well ... alright then ...


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

That's from young guns after they drank peyote with Chavez.. Dirty Steve was in the cave.. Y'all have to know what I'm talkin bout.


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

Don't judge us


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Sundancers thinks we are all nuts !


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

And...... We aren't? Did this mix turn out right? Luvz the peyote!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Sorry Early. I can't answer that question 'cause I just don't understand it.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

cogburn said:


> Sundancers thinks we are all nuts !


So you did pick that up ... We have hope then ...


----------



## gdngrls-flock (Sep 13, 2012)

I want to know what it looked like inside...Aleins?


----------



## oakwood (Aug 21, 2012)

Nice hands


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

ChubbyChicken said:


> This is Sookie, out friendliest girl.


 She is beautiful...I want one! Jen


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

ChubbyChicken said:


> This is the neighborhood crazy chicken lady.


 I want to be your neighbor!! Jen


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

My "lap hens" and Floyd, my Great Pyrenees pup, 13 weeks old.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Took a bunch of photos today. Was surprised a few came out awesome...

One of my Partridge rocks... 3 months old









One of my Light Brahmas - also three months old









My two month old Serama pullets with their 'roo behind them









And the miracle chicks.. Seramas, three days old.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Your serama pullets are very nice and those two little stinkers and the end look like they're starting to develop some personality. Not so shell shocked and more mischievous. Lol. Nice Fowl all the way around. I would be very proud if I were you.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Very nice !!


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Here's some of my big girls I took today waitin on the train..


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Very pretty. I love that last one. Lol. Use that for your ID. That's such a great shot.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

This is Roberta and Maleficent









Amelia and ginger









Ethel









This is Butters. As you will notice, my kids named most of my birds.









Little Boo









Cinnabun









Guinevere









This one was named Amy Fara Fowler, but a you can see it is clearly a Sheldon Cooper









Miss Rosa









Lastly, this one was named Wednesday, clearly it is Gomez....


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

They are all so pretty. Guinevere is striking! What a lovely picture show. Thanks for the peek of your lovely ladies. You are very lucky.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

I think I am pretty lucky too, except the little roos. I can't have them where we live. Luckily the lady that I got them from as chicks is taking them back. I will miss them, I am already attached. I love having 12 completely different birds.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Had to say good bye to the roosters today, but I have 2 new hens to add to the flock. They are jersey giant mixes. My daughters have named them Morticia and Poe.









Not the best of photos, they are still a bit skittish.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Perfect names. Beautiful birds.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Ok, just to bore you all, here is a better picture of one of my new girls.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Much better than last one. Very dramatic almost.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Bad hair day !! Mary, one of my Aracauna-Easter Eggers, she's my oldest hen, she's 4 & I've had her for 3 1/2years... She's been a goodun, she moves a little slower now but still has a great disposition. She absolutely Loves attention and the other EE's don't at all...I just wanted to share a pic with y'all, I'm afraid she's close to the end.. she'll be missed.. 

Cogburn


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

My sweet Edith


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

This is why I have more birds, you keep putting up these adorable pics. So beautiful, I love them!! 

I think I need someone to take away my internet, keys, and credit card!!


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Cindy's probuably chillin at home with all that homemade wine and canned goods?? Hi Cindy "BB waves" Don't know what happened, but miss your pics!!


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Pics of the day. Pic heavy, cleaned today and got a photo of everyone in the pullet pen.. A couple of boys in there too.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

And a little heavier..... 

Thanks for lookin y'all..


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Some more today. These free range. 24/7. And the hens goin to bed, and yes my big Hens coop has an American Flag on it ! God Bless America !


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

awesome pics...


----------



## DansChickens (Sep 14, 2012)

Mostly all my chickens


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Nice Dan, how old is the Sebright Cock?
@BB thank ya man...


----------



## DansChickens (Sep 14, 2012)

He is little under 1 year old cog burn


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Pretty bird man..


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## kg_cg_good (Sep 10, 2012)

I LOVE how she has her finger pointed in this picture...I do the same thing to my roo....good pics
Harmony Ann on page 9


----------



## kg_cg_good (Sep 10, 2012)

Here is a few of my Babies...I used to have names for half of them..but now they all look alike...they come when I yell "come on kids" .lol... they are our second flock of chickens we raised and they were born in March 2012...they Love to walk right beside me and if I am not careful I will step on them when I am working outside...there is always one around....Tetra Tints are the white and New Hamp/Rhode Is.Red for the red...


----------



## oakwood (Aug 21, 2012)

Lovely birds and photos , DansChicken and kg_cg_good


----------



## ScottishThunder (Jul 27, 2012)

Here are a few pics when I first got my gals.

This first one is a creative pic my sis took me and all six of my hens. Starting from the right we have Houdini, Cindy, Brittany, Penny, Coke, and Rum. The dog is Angus.

I named the Gold and Black one Rum and Coke, they are Australorp hens. My wife named the other four. They are a brown layers and I don't know the breed.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

great pictures.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Pics around the funny farm









Elvis on the porch.









Penny









Susie









Black Betty Bam a Lam

































This Serama Rooster in comparison to a red Cochin Banty hen. He's pretty small.. Named him Rebel


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Cogburn, what kind of rooster is Elvis? He is gorgeous!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice pics everyone. Thanks for that pleasant journey.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

kaufranc said:


> Cogburn, what kind of rooster is Elvis? He is gorgeous!


Thank ya ! He is a Banty rooster, a gold duckwing/ game cock/Black Cochin Banty to be exact.. Lol

I have his brothers too, a red just like him an a gold just like him..









Booger Red









Carl









And playboy Elvis.. These pics are a couple months old..


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

This is Boog. Our bantam rooster. I think he is a Japense Batam.
What do you think Cogburn?
His girl is ALL black and small like him.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Do I see light feathered feet? Or is that shadows? He's pretty.. They all think they weigh 30 lbs and 3 ft tall !! I enjoy watching my little roosters the most. Have you ever used feathersite?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I was sorely tempted to purchase a Japanese bantam yesterday. They are just so spectacular. The Seramas, D'uccles and seabrights were amazing too.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Here's a full size young game cock with exact colors as Elvis, he has the gold hackles, and lighter saddle, and Elvis has gold saddle and lighter hackles. It's like a paint by number, 6 upside down is 9...


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Magnificent. What beautiful birds.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Thank ya mam


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Yes, he does have feathered feet. He tries to do his Business on standard hens and it is funny to see him fall right over the front of them!


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Yep Elvis is the big turtle in the pool, so he tries with my big hens and I laugh and tell him " you ain't gettin where you need to be with the equipment ya got Elvis".. He still struts like he's da man..


----------



## kg_cg_good (Sep 10, 2012)

These are some of my black Australorp roos ..before they were able to free range...we currently are down to one roo..the red one..Gilbert... and the next is "Hen"..she is my Darlin' ...she is older now and have had to cut down on our roos..for they were tearing up my hens backs....so put some saddles on them and they are starting to get their feathers back...and RoadRunner..she was our only hatching from the second brooding attempt from her Momma...who recently just passed away  and the last picture is one of the twins sporting her saddle ..LOL but doesn't RoadRunner look like her Auntie Hen???? LOL


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Nice.. Pretty birds ya got there..


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

kaufranc said:


> Yes, he does have feathered feet. He tries to do his Business on standard hens and it is funny to see him fall right over the front of them!


Here's my other young Roosters..


----------



## kg_cg_good (Sep 10, 2012)

Just have to ask...ChickenBoy ...he posted a bunch of pics on page 10...what kind of roo is your 5th picture...it is a smaller pic than the rest...with the roo on top of the cage???


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

Cogburn those are some good lookin fellas u got there


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Still out dust bathing even with the temps dipping into the teens.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Baby, our bantam hen, in my pocket, along for the ride while we do our chores!


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

earlyt89 said:


> Cogburn those are some good lookin fellas u got there


Thanks man... Good to see ya back !!


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

Yea my app was messin up but Austin told me how to fix it for now. I still can't upload pics


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Okay. Let the kids free range today. They were very happy and cooperative. And went back to the coop at dusk. No effort, no worries.


----------



## DansChickens (Sep 14, 2012)

Lil sebrights !


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

I know it's not chickens but.......... Haha


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

The girls are appreciating their new covered run and a fresh layer of straw to dig through.


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

Saw this and thought it was a cool coop


----------



## EmmaJB (Oct 23, 2012)

earlyt89 said:


> Saw this and thought it was a cool coop


Looks like a house for hobbit hens 

X


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

Yea it does lol. That's good enough for me to live in


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

cool coop would love one of those.


----------



## oakwood (Aug 21, 2012)

.................................


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Her name is Ethel, but this is why my grandson calls her waddles.


----------



## ielmo (Nov 9, 2012)

earlyt89 said:


> Saw this and thought it was a cool coop


Anyone have the plan for this cool coop? IT is great looking on the outside!


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

http://www.wooden-wonders.com/index.html

Here is a link to the place who makes the 'hobbit holes' coops and playhouses. They have some really cool stuff.


----------



## Yolk (Jul 30, 2012)

At first this was bought as a hen named Tina. It started crowing. So this is Tim.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

wow that is one handsome roo


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Yes love the colors! What kind is that? With all that feathers on its head?


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

He kinda looks like my polish Tophat.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

It's a Phoenix, isn't it? Really fabulous!


----------



## Yolk (Jul 30, 2012)

Got some Polish Top Hat chicks and this is what one grew into. Paid extra $$ for all pullets. He is one of 3 that went the roo route.


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

This is Prince Poppycock what i was told is a Polish Tophat.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

now that is a great looking bird.


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks Rob, I like him a lot. I've had him around a month and a half and he was 5 months when I got him. He had not been handled at all but he will eat out of my hand now. But he's a wuss. All the hens beat him up and the roosters don't fight him they just run him away. So he is by himself for now.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Cute bird! It's a crested dolmation lol


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

Is there a dolmation chicken? Is that what breed it is?


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

earlyt89 said:


> Is there a dolmation chicken? Is that what breed it is?


Oh, srry! I'm not sure i just made my own up.


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

Oh haha. He's my first polish bird so I don't k ow much about them. Gotta get a few hens now


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

earlyt89 said:


> Thanks Rob, I like him a lot. I've had him around a month and a half and he was 5 months when I got him. He had not been handled at all but he will eat out of my hand now. But he's a wuss. All the hens beat him up and the roosters don't fight him they just run him away. So he is by himself for now.


ah bless him. do you intend to try to intergate him ? or is he going to be kept seperate permanently ?


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm trying to introduce him to just a few smaller hens everyday. But none of my hens like him. As soon as I get some top hat hens they will be seperated.i want some purebred chicks. Then I'm done.


----------



## gdngrls-flock (Sep 13, 2012)

He is so cute, sorry the girls don't like him):


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

I'll find him a gf one day.


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

Meanwhile........ A trampoline coop?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Handsome boy you have earlyt89! Did you check those girls for their vision because that little guy is gorgeous!!!


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

Idk Wut the deal is. I turned one of my mix cornish hens out with him. Hopefully they will get along.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

loving the trampoline coop


----------



## patlet (Oct 4, 2012)

earlyt89 said:


> Saw this and thought it was a cool coop


That is a very cool coop! They have too much fun building those!


----------



## Chloe88 (Jan 11, 2013)

Are my birds showable?  I'd love to show them this year at 4-h.

Sumatra Bantams


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Chloe does she have 5 toes? She is sweet !


----------



## Chloe88 (Jan 11, 2013)

She has three long toes and a thumb on the back of her foot, just like a normal chicken. And yeah, I really like her, and plan to breed her!


----------



## Bluerooster (Jan 19, 2013)

This pic was taken some years ago. A friend had given us these two peepers, one a Roundhead, the other an Albany.
It was dead of winter time, and they just sat in front of the heater, and passed out. (been playing hard)
They grew up to be some fine birds for the brood pens.


----------



## meadowchickens (Feb 25, 2013)

nice crele rooster do you have a hen.


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

No he is not dead,just relaxing in the dirt bath.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

He looks funny! For some reason, I didn't think roosters bathed because I never saw my late rooster do it. So when I saw our new rooster do it, I couldn't help but laugh! They act so tough but to see them bathe they seem like babies!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

They do get into it. Must be very sensual for them.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

My three, the day before my Roo was killed by the hawk.


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Butter-sotch Super model









The flock


----------

